# hi from the midwest



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

hello. i am of course new here and fur mom to 2 cats, feather mom to 4 birds and just plain old mom to 4 kids mostly all grown up now and grandma to 2 little boys. 

i have to apologize for my typos hard to type with a 7 year old cat on your lap when you are a larger person lol.


----------



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi! I'm new here too, but welcome anyway!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

My two babies are lap kitties (finally!) and I know exactly what you mean. 

Please post pictures when you can.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome fuzzyfeathers! You will love it on this forum. Lap cats are the best! Sounds like you have a lovely kitty to keep you company!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome! Can't wait to see your kitty


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello fellow midwestern person!! LOL
I love your calico cat. 
I just got a calico last week. She is so sweet.

Show us some pics


----------

